# What common BBS RDs are available?



## chandlerGTi (Jul 13, 2004)

What RDs were sold here? While RS/RM/RF info is available I can't find anything about RDs. I know they are less desirable due to the single piece construction but...

Anyone have a list of RD part numbers?:screwy:

These wheels:


----------



## psst97 (Jun 21, 2006)

chandlerGTi said:


> What RDs were sold here? While RS/RM/RF info is available I can't find anything about RDs. I know they are less desirable due to the single piece construction but...
> 
> Anyone have a list of RD part numbers?:screwy:


Only ones I have ever seen or heard of are:

15x7 et45 5x100
15x7 et25 4x100

Both look identical. I just sold a set of the 5lug ones.


----------



## chandlerGTi (Jul 13, 2004)

so the known ones as I see it are:

RD002 15x7 et30 5x100
RD015 15X7 et35 5X114.3
RD019 15x7 et40 4x100
RD022 15x7 et25 4x100
RD025 15x7 et40 4x100
RD0?? 15x7 et45 5x100
RD036 14x6.5 et30 4x100
RD037 15x7 et35 4x108
RD044 15x7 et25 4x114.3
RD058 14x6.5 et35 4x100

Any others?


----------



## psst97 (Jun 21, 2006)

I forget what the numbers on my 5x100 ones were. I never knew any 14's existed. I will see if i have any pics of the info/numbers on the ones I had.


----------



## chandlerGTi (Jul 13, 2004)

Anyone else?


----------



## chandlerGTi (Jul 13, 2004)

Found two RD025 today, they are 4x100 ET40.


----------



## asynchron (Mar 30, 2003)

RD044: 15x7 4x114.3 ET25 = link in my sig. Wanna buy em? I need the money to buy these:
RD037: 15x7 4x108 ET35: here



Edit: Someone should make a BBS wiki. That would be sweet.


----------



## chandlerGTi (Jul 13, 2004)

asynchron said:


> Edit: Someone should make a BBS wiki. That would be sweet.


Indeed that would


----------



## chandlerGTi (Jul 13, 2004)

Any others known?


----------



## Imola Yellow GTi (Oct 27, 2000)

I have 5x100 et35mm 17x8" BBS RD's with almost new 225/45R17 Michelin Primacy Alpin snow tires for sale. Only catch is one of the RD's needs to be unbent and new snow tire mounted.


----------



## psst97 (Jun 21, 2006)

Imola Yellow GTi said:


> I have 5x100 et35mm 17x8" BBS RD's with almost new 225/45R17 Michelin Primacy Alpin snow tires for sale. Only catch is one of the RD's needs to be unbent and new snow tire mounted.


Pics?


----------



## chandlerGTi (Jul 13, 2004)

Imola Yellow GTi said:


> I have 5x100 et35mm 17x8" BBS RD's with almost new 225/45R17 Michelin Primacy Alpin snow tires for sale. Only catch is one of the RD's needs to be unbent and new snow tire mounted.


I think you are talking about the modern RDs not the classic version.


----------



## Imola Yellow GTi (Oct 27, 2000)

Perhaps... they are 5 spoke wheels that BBS have discontinued a year ago.


----------



## chandlerGTi (Jul 13, 2004)

Imola Yellow GTi said:


> Perhaps... they are 5 spoke wheels that BBS have discontinued a year ago.


Yes, the ones Iam asking about are discontinued twenty years; or at least I have not seen a set date-coded after 89.


----------



## i8apylon (Mar 11, 2006)

also =
RD019 15x7 4x100 et40

good thread!:thumbup:


----------



## i8apylon (Mar 11, 2006)

i8apylon said:


> also =
> RD019 15x7 4x100 et40
> 
> good thread!:thumbup:


 Quick ? 
So what do the numbers after the RD mean? 
like the RD*019* and such. 

I can haz nahlej??


----------



## the brit (Jun 23, 2003)

RD220 - 17x7" 4x100 ET38 


The # after RD give the information about the diameter, width, ET etc etc. 

I need to find the center bore of the modern RDs..


----------



## Imola Yellow GTi (Oct 27, 2000)

the brit said:


> RD220 - 17x7" 4x100 ET38
> 
> The # after RD give the information about the diameter, width, ET etc etc.
> 
> I need to find the center bore of the modern RDs..


 Does this help? 
http://217.160.41.106/gutachten/rd/rd220_vw_0931131.pdf


----------



## the brit (Jun 23, 2003)

Imola Yellow GTi said:


> Does this help?
> http://217.160.41.106/gutachten/rd/rd220_vw_0931131.pdf


 It totally does, thanks! 

The PN I think I need for RS220 to 57.1 is ' 09 23 411 '


----------



## chandlerGTi (Jul 13, 2004)

I think some of you are confused about the style wheel since BBS reused the style designation. I have posted one in the first post. If there are any larger than 15" I've never seen them.


----------



## the brit (Jun 23, 2003)

We know just fine... We are just thread jacking.


----------



## i8apylon (Mar 11, 2006)

Did most of the 15x7 4x100 RDs have black BBS logos? 
Mine have red with the gold, but looks like many I have seen have the black logo. Could have been changed, of course.


----------



## chandlerGTi (Jul 13, 2004)

I've seen them with black/gold and black/silver. 

I updated with some more sizes I have found. Funny how it is really two or three wheels with different hub bores and bolt patterns.


----------



## chandlerGTi (Jul 13, 2004)

Found another set of RD036 14x6.5 et30. Should be perfect on the MKI.


----------

